
Search Smarter, Save what you find in tabs! - kbavandi
http://www.optimalaccess.com
======
kbavandi
Is there a business in managing the grouping of links! So you browse, you
bookmark, you organize and you share your links and organization all at once.
This would be an improvement over what a digg does in that they store your
links and rank them by popularity, but they manage the grouping (Politics,
Technology, etc). Does this resonate?

